# looking for the IACV



## altiminor (Jul 6, 2005)

i'm trying to find the IACV to clean and adjust my idle on an 01 Altima. i've seen numerous posts with my same issue but none have helped me identify exactly where the IACV is and how to adjust the idle. any pictures or outside sites would be great. thanks.


----------



## altimassan (May 13, 2005)

The IACV is located on the passenger side of engine on the back side. It has an electrical plug on top. You will have to work around the power steering hose as it is behind it. The idle speed adjustment screw is located on top of it down in a little recease, use a long phillips screwdriver from up top.


----------



## altiminor (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you, knowing what I'm looking for I found it easily.


----------

